# Il mio augurio più grande



## Cotomelon

Hola,

estoy ententando escribir unas frases para dos amigos que se van a casar. Lo que querrìa decir es esto:

"Mi augurio más grande es que vuesto amor os ayude a ser complices, amigos y compañeros inseparables de viaje. No tengo una fórmula infalibile que os puedo regalar para que todo eso funcione. Sereis vosotros a encontrar vuestra receta personal y a cambiarla según vuestras exigencias a lo largo del camino que la vida os reserva."

Està bien dicho?

Gracias de antemano.

Cotomelon


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Cotomelon,

Per favore, inserisci la frase di partenza in italiano e evidenzia la parte della tua versione che ti risulta più problematica.
Possiamo aiutarti con dubbi specifici, ma non correggiamo testi.
Ti ringrazio per la tua comprensione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Cotomelon

Ciao Laura,

grazie per la tua risposta. Spero di non aver creato un problema inserendo un testo.

Il testo in italiano sarebbe: "Il mio augurio più grande è che il vostro amore vi aiuti ad essere complici, amici e compagni inseparabili di viaggio. Non ho una formula infallibile che vi possa regalare che faccia in modo che tutto questo funzioni. Sarete voi ad incontrare la vostra ricetta personale e a cambiarla secondo le vostre esigenze lungo il cammino che la vita vi riserva".

Il primo dubbio è con la parola "augurio". So che fare gli auguri si dice "dar la enhorabuena", ma è il sostantivo che voglio usare in questa situazione. Più o meno credo che la traduzione sia corretta, però ci tenevo ad avere una conferma sui tempi e modi verbali.

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

Il mio augurio più grande è ...
Mi deseo más grande es...


----------



## honeyheart

Estoy de acuerdo con gatogab: la palabra a usar es "deseo" ("augurio" en español significa algo distinto).  Pero hay que recordar que "augurare" es "desear algo para otra persona".  Entonces creo que la mejor manera de expresar lo que Cotomelon quiere decir, para mí, sería:

"Mi mayor deseo para vosotros es que... "

(Con el español de España me re pierdo, el "os" me mata... )


----------



## antonioLR

Cotomelon said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy ententando escribir unas frases para dos amigos que se van a casar. Lo que querrìa decir es esto:
> 
> "Mi augurio más grande es que vuesto amor os ayude a ser complices, amigos y compañeros inseparables de viaje. No tengo una fórmula infalibile que os puedo regalar para que todo eso funcione. Sereis vosotros a encontrar vuestra receta personal y a cambiarla según vuestras exigencias a lo largo del camino que la vida os reserva."
> 
> Està bien dicho?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Cotomelon


 

Coincido con Gatogab y Honeyheart en la traducción de "augurio". 

No me suena bien "seréis vosotros *a *encontrar .... " Estaría mejor añadiendo el verbo "deber" o "tener". Por ejemplo: 

"Seréis vosotros quienes debéis encontrar vuestra receta personal y cambiarla ......" Incluso quedaría mejor cambiando el futuro a presente en el verbo "ser" y poniendo en futuro el verbo "tener" o "deber". Así sería: 

" Sois vosotros quienes tendréis que encontrar vuestra receta y cambiarla..." 

Por lo demás, me parece perfecta la felicitación.

Mucha felicidad para los amigos que se van a casar.

Saludos desde Almería


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> "Mi mayor deseo para vosotros es que... "
> 
> (Con el español de España me re pierdo, el "os" me mata... )


 
¿No podría ser también "Mi mayor deseo para Ustedes es que... " si los amigos de Cotomelon no fueran ibéricos de la península?


----------



## Cotomelon

Hola,

Gracias a todo por vuestras respuestas, han sido muy utiles y me han aclarado que el significado de "augurio" en castellano tiene un sentido un poco diferente con respeto al italiano.

AntonioLR, gracias por corregirme "seréis vosotros a encontrar .... " y sugerirme una expresión correcta. Les voy a regalar un libro de recetas, por eso he hablo de recetas. Un saludo desde Málaga.

Mis amigos son ibéricos, entonces voy a utilizar "vosotros", Gatogab. Ustedes me suena demasiado formal.

Cotomelon


----------



## antonioLR

Garcias a ti, Cotomelon, por escribir y compartir con nosotros un texto tan bonito.

Saludos desde Almería


----------



## fer1975

No necesitamos un subjuntivo? Osea, que la vida os *reserve.*


----------



## gatogab

Cotomelon said:


> Mis amigos son ibéricos, entonces voy a utilizar "vosotros", Gatogab. Ustedes me suena demasiado formal
> Cotomelon


¿Formal?


----------



## absentstar

Cotomelon said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy ententando escribir unas frases para dos amigos que se van a casar. Lo que querrìa decir es esto:
> 
> "Mi augurio más grande es que vuesto amor os ayude a ser complices, amigos y compañeros inseparables de viaje. No tengo una fórmula infalibile que os puedo regalar para que todo eso funcione. Sereis vosotros a encontrar vuestra receta personal y a cambiarla según vuestras exigencias a lo largo del camino que la vida os reserva."
> 
> Està bien dicho?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Cotomelon




Ciao Cotomelon:

La frase va bien, aunque yo te haría la siguiente observación:

_*...Seréis vosotros quienes encuentren vuestra receta personal y la cambien según vuestras exigencias...*_

me parece más apropiado.

Saluti!


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab: Si pones ustedes con mayúsculas es muuuuy formal. 
De todos modos es normal que le suene formal, si está acostumbrado a usar el vosotros. Igual que a mi "vosotros", o al menos su conjugación, me suena formal al estilo de
"Hermosa doncella ¿Deseáis mi compañía para cruzar ese tenebroso y oscuro jardín? Que dicho sea de paso y viendo que hay una galería perfectamente iluminada diez metros más allá yo diría que si que queréis ser "escoltada" hasta el cenador de las bebidas"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatogab: Si pones ustedes con mayúsculas es muuuuy formal.
> De todos modos es normal que le suene formal, si está acostumbrado a usar el vosotros. Igual que a mi "vosotros ser "escoltada" hasta el cenador de las bebidas"


Tienes razón, Neuro. No va bien el '_ustedes' _con mayúscula.
Quizás qué me vino.


----------

